# Breeding Colors



## Bpepper2018 (9 mo ago)

I was wondering what a white & blue brindle mixed with a blue would produce?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Another recessive with more opportunities for bad genetics to pass along. Allergies and things of that nature. This is why breeding for color is frowned upon by reputable breeders.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Bpepper2018 said:


> I was wondering what a white & blue brindle mixed with a blue would produce?


PLEASE, don't breed dogs for looks. There is so much more that goes into breeding and it's not for the uninformed. 

Joe


----------

